# Blattschutz in Exel ?



## redi (12. April 2004)

Wie kann man den Blattschutz umgehen, wenn man nicht das Passwort hat.

Kann man mit nem Programm das knacken. Ist fürn Ausbildungsnachweis, wenn man sich einmal vertippt hat, muss man halt alles neu schreiben und das Nervt mit der Zeit.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Es gibt Tools, die den Blattschutz umgehen, bzw, den Blattschutz aufheben oder das Passwort "hacken" - musst Du mal googeln!


----------

